# Yesterday at the bank



## debbie in seattle (Apr 2, 2019)

Went to the bank to get a money order.    The gal who took care of me asked what I was planning to do with my money order....shopping, buy a new car, go on an expensive vacation.....she’s lucky I didn’t tell her it was none of her f****ing business.    Have you ever had this happen?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2019)

No, but I would have told her is wasn't her business, would have just left out the F bomb.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 2, 2019)

Yup!

I took a good sized cashiers check into the bank and was depositing it into my checking account. The perky young teller started babbling about how she hoped I was going to use all of that money for something fun. I told her the money was being used to pay for a family funeral. It was a small lie but I was trying to make the point that she should just be quiet and do her job or talk about the weather, not about my transaction. I'm sure that it didn't make any difference and she is still babbling away.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2019)

I was annoyed one time with the bank teller being pushy with me.  I had a CD mature and I closed it out and took a check for it, planning to deposit it in my checking and when the check cleared to move that money to a liquid account at an online bank where I could access the cash as needed and earn an acceptable interest rate on the money in the account.  But I didn't tell her all that, it was none of her business.

So I had the signed check and my deposit slip filled out and told her I wanted to deposit it in my checking account.  She did start to ask me what my plans were for the money and started rattling off some 'wonderful' accounts of theirs that I could put it in instead.  Each time I said not interested, she started trying to sell me on something else.  I finally had to put her in her place and order her to just deposit it in my checking, she knew by my tone to just shut up and do her job.  I hate any high pressure sales people, or anyone trying to influence me on what to do with my hard earned money, especially when their 'advice' just earns them a commission.


----------



## moosehead (Apr 2, 2019)

" Oh...That's a very nice sized money order!  What are you going to do with all that money...Vacation, buy a car?"

"Between you and me....Please keep this to yourself....I'm hiring a hitman to bump off my Wife's sister. She drives me crazy. Always asking personal questions about financial stuff. So, he's waiting outside so can you hurry up? I wanna get this done today."


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2019)

> " Oh...That's a very nice sized money order!  What are you going to do with all that money...Vacation, buy a car?"



No, I'm buying illegal firearms to send to criminals getting out of prison.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 2, 2019)

Furrow brow...smile politely..._"That's a strange question.  Why?"
_
OR

smile politely..."_Don't worry about it."_

OR

Stonewall...silence...no smile...just don't respond.


----------



## Knight (Apr 2, 2019)

debbie in seattle said:


> Went to the bank to get a money order.    The gal who took care of me asked what I was planning to do with my money order....shopping, buy a new car, go on an expensive vacation.....she’s lucky I didn’t tell her it was none of her f****ing business.    Have you ever had this happen?


Not a money order just a cash withdrawal slip for the amount needed to buy the new small car my wife wanted. Teller said that's a lot of cash what's it for? Not taking it as a question to be upset about I smiled and said I don't like car payments and my wife wants a new car.  Teller said I wish I could do that. I said you can if you plan your retirement well. That ended our conversation.

BTW it is a 2019 Fully loaded Chevy Spark


----------



## win231 (Apr 2, 2019)

I sure did, once.
I was depositing my pay check & the teller (girl around 20) asked me, "Is this a part-time or full-time check?"  She had always been overly friendly to me & I guess that was her way of finding out how much money I made & if it was worth it to her to get involved with me.  I was so surprised, I couldn't answer immediately; I was asking myself, "Did I really hear that?"
I didn't answer her & I didn't want to get her in trouble, so I didn't complain to the bank Manager.  Later, I thought I should have gently explained to her why she shouldn't ask such a question.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2019)

Yes I have had that happen.. If you're withdrawing more than 3k Cash  from my bank you have to give them at least 24 hours notice . I did this when I went to buy a new car..I was drawing substantially more than 3K.. and was asked by the teller what I was using it for, I told her I was buying a new car, but afterwards I thought I should have told her to mind her own business!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 2, 2019)

30 years ago I had too much $ in a checking account because I could not decide where to put it as an investment. The cashier viewing the amount became very flirtatious and was not trying to be subtle about it. I was flattered as she was very beautiful but I was also committed to someone at the time.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 2, 2019)

she  probably was just trying to make conversation


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 2, 2019)

twinkles said:


> she  probably was just trying to make conversation



That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 2, 2019)

As for me, my wife and I knowing my "sense of humor", I would have told her, in a sarcastic way, "a nice Caribbean vacation and by the way, you can't go". Saying that with a smile. Or, just some other BS story or simply say "I'm going shopping". 

Nothing to get in a tussle about.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 2, 2019)

debbie in seattle said:


> Went to the bank to get a money order.    The gal who took care of me asked what I was planning to do with my money order....shopping, buy a new car, go on an expensive vacation.....she’s lucky I didn’t tell her it was none of her f****ing business.    Have you ever had this happen?



Now, now, now, you shouldn't talk that way to employees of a bank. She was only wondering.


----------



## JFBev (Apr 2, 2019)

Yep.  Made a comment in "feedback" to the bank.  About all I could do and maybe the customer service representative wasn't aware of how he was being heard.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 2, 2019)

twinkles said:


> she  probably was just trying to make conversation



Maybe not


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 2, 2019)

No one has ever asked   me what I'm going to do with what I'm taking out at the bank, but maybe the staff are supposed to be alert in case granny or  grampa  is taking their life savings to ransome their grandson who is being held hostage by Mongoosian Outlaws or has to send it to a Kolonoscopian Prince in order to get the million in unclaimed ffunds he has for them. My strategy with unwelcome questions is to give the asker a blank look for a few seconds and then say "Why do you ask?" or " Are you sure you want to ask me that?"


----------



## Olivia (Apr 2, 2019)

Yes, I'm  sure that bank employees are trained to determine when older people are withdrawing a large amount of money, to make sure they aren't being scammed somehow. I haven't actually had that kind of questioning from a teller. But then, I haven't done any kind of transaction with larger sums of money with a teller. On the other hand, scammers usually want the money sent by Western Union.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 2, 2019)

debbie in seattle said:


> Went to the bank to get a money order.    The gal who took care of me asked what I was planning to do with my money order....shopping, buy a new car, go on an expensive vacation.....she’s lucky I didn’t tell her it was none of her f****ing business.    Have you ever had this happen?


HaHaHa...Good for you Deb.....


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 2, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> No, but I would have told her is wasn't her business, would have just left out the F bomb.


Not me it adds flavor to the recipe.


----------



## gumbud (Apr 2, 2019)

never happened in my younger days - a sign of the times - but bad practice in my opinion and needs pointing out either to them or managers - talking about the weather ; appearance etc is one thing but not your money - that's private and personal - but this over friendly attitude is creeping into everything and US senior should make a stand


----------



## Tommy (Apr 2, 2019)

I generally try to be courteous and friendly with service people whom I find myself dealing with.   I'd rather make their day better rather than worse.   I'm not always successful, but I do try.

As for bank cashiers, I don't recall ever being asked such questions.  I've known several people who earn more in a month than I've made in my entire life, so I've always figured that my little $xx,000 transaction is small change compared to some that cashiers handle on a regular basis.


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 2, 2019)

I worked at a large bank for seven years. Tellers are the worst-paid employees but have the most direct customer interaction. One of the jokes made in banking is that you can tell who are the most important/well-paid people - the more $$$$$$ they make, the less they deal with the public. 

In fact, at our bank, virtually no one from Asst. VP on up EVER directly dealt with the public. Only business, investment, or large facility loan customers.

I would imagine most tellers are like the ones at our bank, where large transactions engender a question about utilizing the bank's investment options. 

They were *expected, instructed, and RATED *on doing so. They were dinged on performance appraisals if they *did not do ask.*

I just smiled, and politely say I have no need of their services right now. 

I see no reason to be obnoxious or rude to lower-level employees. I have been in their shoes, and there is a good reason why I GOT OUT of public customer service jobs. I did not enjoy people dumping on me just because they could enjoy being mean. But it definitely makes you appreciate the people who are smiling and pleasant, even as they say "No thanks!"


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 2, 2019)

I had to laugh about the ""creeping over friendly attitude " , made me think of the olden days in Northern New England where making ordinary transactions with the fewest words & least expression
 possible was a mark of good breeding.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 2, 2019)

So, you folks actually go into a bank a withdraw cash?  Can't remember the last time I did that. Years and years ago.  

But of course I'm perpetualy broke, so there is that...


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 2, 2019)

I never withdraw large amounts of cash.  If I needed to pay a large amount of cash I'd do it electronically.  Ain't no way I'm walking around with thousands of dollars of my person or in my purse, having no desire to wind up a crime statistic.  There are people out there who would burn their own grandmother alive for $23.50.

When I bought my car, I had my bank transfer the funds to the dealer's bank.  Eversomuch safer, and I had an electronic record of the transaction with the dealer.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 2, 2019)

Well sometimes bank employees can give you a tip on saving some money on a transaction.

I think they are trained and in fact told to ask questions and push for more of their services.


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 3, 2019)

I have a lot of conversations about a lot of things with the tellers at the bank I go  to. I like it that way.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 3, 2019)

Before I take my withdrawals from the ATM I first look around outside near the store for a vehicle parked near by with someone in it. Second, I scan the people near the ATM to see if someone is just standing near by doing nothing. I try to do them very early in the morning because thieves like to sleep late.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 7, 2019)

A few decades ago I decided to close my account at a bank that was in my neighborhood. I forgot why I wanted to close it but the girl asked me why was I closing it and I did tell her it was none of her business. I believe I said it nicely though. I know some people who wouldn't have been nice at all. LOL


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 21, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Now, now, now, you shouldn't talk that way to employees of a bank. She was only wondering.


My husband wanted to withdraw his money immediately from the Nazi bank
The teller told h no he could not. He was forced into direct deposited, where the bank uses youroney to invest. Why they have a warmer home than most and you can not go food shopping. Will be declined. As has happened to me every month. Because they take my money to invest yet in right years I find out she was taking money from my account as on $400.00 when I needed food from store near by. I had to put everything back. She the manager simply said to me, " You don't need it right away." I called above her head, next thing I knew, she was not in her office overlooking people's accounts all day to setup invests with your money. She disappeared not fired, transfered most likely. Every three months is it good to change banks to keep them from gaining over your pitiful income?! Shameful


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 21, 2020)

gumbud said:


> never happened in my younger days - a sign of the times - but bad practice in my opinion and needs pointing out either to them or managers - talking about the weather ; appearance etc is one thing but not your money - that's private and personal - but this over friendly attitude is creeping into everything and US senior should make a stand


It's how they took over the people needed in hospitals, banks, schools, etc. To run a business off of people. Without us there would be no one to pay a paycheck to.

They started slow in the idea of it.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 21, 2020)

Just noticed this is an old thread that Autumn resurrected, but I will add to it, it's still interesting.  My story could be the ''other side of the coin" scenario.

In 2014 I went to the bank with my daughter to withdraw $4000 in CASH for my granddaughter to buy a used car.  The teller did ask me what it was for and I said for a car.  I didn't get upset.  She probably saw a younger woman with me and knowing about how people scam oldsters into giving them money, she wanted to ask in case I was in trouble.  I'd like to think it was that anyway, she didn't ask any more questions.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 21, 2020)

I get treasurer's checks sometimes and I usually let the teller know what I need it for.  I've found they get it for me faster that way.


----------



## Marlene (Jan 21, 2020)

Wow, I must be very fortunate.  The young fellows who are my bank tellers are very nice.  They are full of fun chit chat and never ask why or what I plan to do with any withdrawals.  Personally, I like the chit chat, but perhaps that is because it's all about what's happening in town and never about my money.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 21, 2020)

No bank employee has EVER asked me what I plan to do with my money.  If that happens, I'll ask to see the manager. I won't hesitate to tell him/her it's not their business.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 21, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I never withdraw large amounts of cash.  If I needed to pay a large amount of cash I'd do it electronically.  Ain't no way I'm walking around with thousands of dollars of my person or in my purse, having no desire to wind up a crime statistic.  There are people out there who would burn their own grandmother alive for $23.50.
> 
> When I bought my car, I had my bank transfer the funds to the dealer's bank.  Eversomuch safer, and I had an electronic record of the transaction with the dealer.



Couple times I won $1,000 in lottery. Store fills out claim form then you have to take forms to a certain bank and they check some things then give you cash.  Ugh! Happy for the money but I hurried to my bank so I could deposit. My aunt won $5,000 and same thing - cash! Not smart. They should offer choice of check or cash.

Of course if you win big (over $10,000) you have to go to regional lottery office - after you wake up from fainting.


----------



## win231 (Jan 22, 2020)

Well, my bank (Chase) must have well-trained tellers.  After a probate settlement & a buyout for a property I owned half of, the teller only mentioned that this big a deposit (6 figures) would take 24 hours before the funds would be available.  No nosey questions....maybe because he could see that the check came from an attorney's office?


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 22, 2020)

Autumn72 said:


> My husband wanted to withdraw his money immediately from the Nazi bank
> The teller told h no he could not. He was forced into direct deposited, where the bank uses youroney to invest. Why they have a warmer home than most and you can not go food shopping. Will be declined. As has happened to me every month. Because they take my money to invest yet in right years I find out she was taking money from my account as on $400.00 when I needed food from store near by. I had to put everything back. She the manager simply said to me, " You don't need it right away." I called above her head, next thing I knew, she was not in her office overlooking people's accounts all day to setup invests with your money. She disappeared not fired, transfered most likely. Every three months is it good to change banks to keep them from gaining over your pitiful income?! Shameful




Perhaps I am more dense than usual but this post makes no sense at all to me.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 23, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Perhaps I am more dense than usual but this post makes no sense at all to me.


I couldn't make heads nor tails of it either, @Butterfly.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 25, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I couldn't make heads nor tails of it either, @Butterfly.


I can definitely see a pattern here, with the butterfly on the tennis racket in total agreement on bank issues not over your heads. Why do you choose to answer a post you have no idea of the inside screenings going on. Your bank obviously is notessing with your accounts. So back off and stop policingy posts of you have no experience with abuse as I have been dealt with. Of what I posted was not abuse then we're is this female bank manager? Why is there another person in her place after I went ABOVE HER head


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 25, 2020)

Please do not respond to my posts. If you are not able to identify abuse from a bank employee, do not get involved. Only ones who understand my post. It's too simple for over educated butterflies and show off tennis players. Go play tennis with your butterfly. You guys have not been any help at all. Just sticky noses up in the air so high, the horses you came on are lost in space somewhere from here to Florida. Now, excuse me for not  remembering that this is the real world of hard knocks. Thanks for the LACK of support. Yet of you two knuckleheads can't seem to understand, then who is the doctor here. Oh I see, you have been here a long time and can decide as online bullies do this sort of stuff to people that post for replies of they understand, and of they don't at first they HAVE THE CLASS TO ASK without their noses up each other's arse...please stay away fromy posts. Not meant for Silver Spooned too far removed from situtations you obviously never encountered


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 25, 2020)

debbie in seattle said:


> Went to the bank to get a money order.    The gal who took care of me asked what I was planning to do with my money order....shopping, buy a new car, go on an expensive vacation.....she’s lucky I didn’t tell her it was none of her f****ing business.    Have you ever had this happen?


NEVER!!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Couple times I won $1,000 in lottery. Store fills out claim form then you have to take forms to a certain bank and they check some things then give you cash.  Ugh! Happy for the money but I hurried to my bank so I could deposit. My aunt won $5,000 and same thing - cash! Not smart. They should offer choice of check or cash.
> 
> Of course if you win big (over $10,000) you have to go to regional lottery office - after you wake up from fainting.


You can purchase  Cashier's Check


----------

